# North Texas



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

post results when yall get them and wanted to see how Guthrie and KG are getting along?lol


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> post results when yall get them and wanted to see how Guthrie and KG are getting along?lol


Boring,,,,,, I was their marshall until 1:00. They had more than enough help there and I had a ton of stuff to do at the kennel and around the house.

Ken and Keith were as sweet as alter boys. We did have a pop spelling quiz and a math problem to solve.....  

13 back to the water marks in the Q.

3,4,6,8,12,14,15,17,18,19,20,21,24

Angie


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> wanted to see how Guthrie and KG are getting
> along?lol


They were seen holding hands and picking wild flowers while looking at grounds for the AM test.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Paul, are you running the Am tomorrow?

KG


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> Paul, are you running the Am tomorrow?
> 
> KG


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard G & G were all snuggly and buddy buddy.

Dealer and Marv Baumer won the Qual! WOOT! Got my repeat of this breeding reserved, should be born any day now!

Dan Hurst got third

Aaron Kelly and Lincoln got a Jam and the BOOGIE puppy JAM'd his first Q as well. From what i heard it was a very nice Qual.

That's all i know.

SM


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*north texas*

UNCONFIRMED OPEN RESULTS (don't be irritated if they are not exactly accurate)

1st Farmer/Pudge/Kammerer
2nd Farmer/Ethel/Kammerer
3rd Farmer/Max/Nicholson
4th
RJ Farmer/Hummer/Youngblood


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

if they are right then congrats to danny and the owners.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: north texas*



Tom Watson said:


> UNCONFIRMED OPEN RESULTS (don't be irritated if they are not exactly accurate)
> 
> 1st Farmer/Pudge
> 2nd Farmer/Ethel
> ...


Obviously the last series _was_ a_ water_ series..... :wink: Congrats to the Farmer crew!

Angie


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Team Vinwood*

Way to go Farmer Boyz!  

Nice job team Vinwood! :lol: 

Goose :wink:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: north texas*



Tom Watson said:


> UNCONFIRMED OPEN RESULTS (don't be irritated if they are not exactly accurate)
> 
> 1st Farmer/Pudge/Kammerer
> 2nd Farmer/
> ...


2nd Gabby/Bowen

4th FC Catalina's Miss Monica/Trott

Amateur 30 dogs back

we're a tired bunch tonight, just got home at 10 PM 

Pudgie virtually lined a 350 yard water blind with a strong crosswind and stepped on the the 4th series water quad

I told Danny after the blind 

"for me this confirms 2 things"

1. for some dogs you can't throw anything too hard 

2. people like me we have no chance in the open


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*north texas*

Thanks for the correct information, Ed.


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Am land blind was scrapped after several dogs had run. Just now to water blind with 23 dogs, I am told.


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Any results from today?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats To The Farmer Crew!


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

23 back from the cross wind land blind,
19 back from the 3rd series water blind
At 6:00 pm there are 15 left to run on the water/land quad.
Thats a long day!!


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Marv, Pat, & Dealer we are so happy for you.
Jimmy


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Land/water Quad finished late this afternoon in AM. My reporter says every dog handled in final series, BUT he is on road and sounds like he is ground into a fine pulp, so there is a "grain of salt" in this report. Everybody who finished this one is stronger than owl dookie.


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Unofficial Amateur results
1st Mark Roseblum with Pow
2nd Linda Noga with Annie (Qualifies her I think)
3rd Ron Geels with Toby ( Way to go Ron!!!!!)
4th Dale Sweeney with Kappa

Every dog ( all 19 of them) handled in the last series


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

Way to go.....Annie and Linda!!!    

Louann


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope these results are "official"... if so....

CONGRATS to Linda and Annie!!  :!: 

WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats to all.good for pow ,he is a nice dog.All the dogs seemed like they all deserved there ribbons after tough test.


----------



## solo.lab (Apr 14, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO LINDA AND ANNIE!

WAY TO GO!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Marv Baumer said:


> Unofficial Amateur results
> 1st Mark Roseblum with Pow
> 2nd Linda Noga with Annie (Qualifies her I think)
> 3rd Ron Geels with Toby ( Way to go Ron!!!!!)
> ...


Mark Rosenblum with "Pow"???? Martha and John Russells "Pow"????? What's up with that???? :? :? 

I'm sure he handled like a dream..... 8) 

Congrats to him and Linda along with Ron!!!!!

Angie


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*north texas*

Rosenblum's dog is Pal, Sweet Bay's Pal-O-Mine. That qualifies him for the National. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marv Baumer said:


> Every dog ( all 19 of them) handled in the last series


well kinda, several picked up, I believe that 8 dogs got all 4 birds

We finished at 7:23, could have run 3 or 4 more, what a great bunch who worked to the end, Jim & Ginger Cope, Robby Bickley and his son Trey (what a great young man 8), John Haverstock, Doug Grimes, Bob Gibson, and D. Farmer's guys Fred and Chester. Thanks to Keith and Ken who put up one tough last series, I sure would have liked to give it a try. 

The line was on a hill, a pond at the bottom of the hill with a peninsula at the far end, the left bird was a retired duck with Trey in a layout blind about 300 yards, Fred and Chester were on the dam of the pond near the right end, the right bird was a flying duck shot right to left which converged with a dead hen pheasant thrown left to right by Chester, the bird landed near the base of the dam, Fred threw a dead duck right to left into open water. Dogs either went back to the last bird down (the duck in open water) or to the flyer, only a couple seemed to have memory of the pheasant, Pal being the one with the best idea, he went near the area but when it was evident to Mark that he wouldn't stay there he was handled crisply to the bird. The killer mark (the one nobody got) was the dead hen pheasant which converged with the flying duck. The 2 right hand birds were retrieved by land, the 2 left hand birds by water, a very interesting test to watch with many variations of near succes to failure. 

2 dogs Qualified for the National Amateur, Pal Rosenblum (now Mark has 2 qualified) and Annie Noga.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: north texas*



Tom Watson said:


> Rosenblum's dog is Pal, Sweet Bay's Pal-O-Mine. That qualifies him for the National. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhhhh Palllll! Got it. :wink: Congratulations to Mark!

Angie


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

WOW.........

What a humbling experience is all I can say.

First of all, thanks to the North Texas Retriever Club and all involved. Everyone worked so hard to make this thing work. That's two weekends in a row with basically the same people doing Bluebonnett and North Texas back to back. 

Secondly, thanks to Keith Griffith for putting up with me all weekend. I actually had a good time until I thought for sure we weren't gonna finish. All I kept thinking about was...What will they be saying on RTF about a trial that had 30 dogs on Sunday morning and couldn't get it done? But regardless we did get it done and it wouldn't have been possible if it wasn't for Keith telling me to relax all day.

Lastly, thanks Ed for the kind words about our test. I appreciate the opportunity but hopefully don't get the call again for quite sometime. :lol: 

All in all it was a good weekend and more so a learning experience.

The most important thing I learned this weekend will be.........

When you have the chance to drop a dog, drop it. Generosity will get you in trouble. :wink: 

Congrats to all the finishers. Hopefully your weekend was enjoyable.

Gut


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Sounds like it was a great trial!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> . That's two weekends in a row with basically the same people doing Bluebonnett and North Texas back to back.


it was a killer for me and I did not work that hard @ BB

Thanks to the judges and all who helped @ NTRC, almost perfect weather and excellent help made for a good weekend, but don't plan your calendars for back to back next year :shock:


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to Golden Retriever...

NDC NMFR RockErin Red River Ruckus *** "Red", and Judi.....Q JAM  

"Derby List (2 firsts) also 51 pts Derby NFRA" and a great looking "boy"..  

www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=125212

Judy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations to Golden Retriever...
> 
> NDC NMFR RockErin Red River Ruckus *** and Judi.....Q JAM
> 
> ...


Judy,

I have to agree - for a non-golden person I like Red.....just something about him, he also has a little attitude that I like to see. 

FOM


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats to Judi Carter and Red..................great looking Golden....... :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Also need to make a shout-out to Ron Geels on the AM 3rd. There is not a finer, harder working guy on this circuit. He works at EVERY trial he attends and also puts on two of his own. He's the type of person you'll never hear anyone say a negative word about and we need a lot more people like him in this game!

Way to go Ron!!!!!!

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Way to go Ron!!!!!!SM


triple ditto to that, he's one good dude, this was his first all-age placement 8)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

did toby not ever place with haffley running him.I thought he did last year but maybe it was a jam I saw.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Ron!!!!!!SM
> ...


I don't think so. If I remember correctly, Toby has an amatuer win somewhere.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne Mehringer said:
> ...


 not according to Ron, his response to my congratulatory e-mail

"Thanks Ed. That is our first all-age point!!!! Can you remember back far
enough when you got your first all-age point????"


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

EdA said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > EdA said:
> ...


Inquiring minds want to know? Can you remember your first AA point Dr. Ed? 8)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Guthrie said:
> ...


And how long was the ride home in the buggy?

/Paul


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Inquiring minds want to know? Can you remember your first AA point Dr. Ed? 8)


easy......Sooner Retriever Club Spring trial April 1978 (the print of a resting pair of mallards in black and white by Dawn Phillips hangs on the wall in my office)

Amateur 1st Place - I'd Rather Be Lucky LF 9/5/74 O/H Edward S. Aycock.......wanna know who got second :?:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> And how long was the ride home in the buggy?
> /Paul


not very long....Tishomingo Oklahoma, less than 2 hours 8)


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Ed wrote:


> not very long....Tishomingo Oklahoma, less than 2 hours


And back then you were not on the phone the whole way back from the trial when you did well! :wink: 





Open 3rd - Acadiana Oct 1998 - Watermark's Zipper (1/5/94)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> And back then you were not on the phone the whole way back from the trial when you did well! :wink:


nope, no cellphones, but it was the heyday of the CB radio :wink: my handle was The Pill Pusher (which was sometimes misinterpreted)


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

EdA said:


> nope, no cellphones, but it was the heyday of the CB radio :wink: my handle was The Pill Pusher (which was sometimes misinterpreted)



Must have been back in the day befor wine coolers


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > nope, no cellphones, but it was the heyday of the CB radio :wink: my handle was The Pill Pusher (which was sometimes misinterpreted)
> ...


dunno, never drank a wine cooler myself, ask Guthrie about them, in those days I was a beer drinker :wink:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

EdA said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > EdA said:
> ...



Cupcakes and wine coolers? damned aint that something.


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Who took Second Ed*

I would like to know????

Thanks

Dan


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Who took Second Ed*



Dan Blevins said:


> I would like to know????


2nd NFC-AFC San Joaquin Honcho O/H Judith S. Weikel

obviously before we were married but while she was teaching me to train dogs 8)


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Who were the judges?

Was Honcho on his A game? :wink: 

Obviously your dog was!  

Great story to share Dr Ed... I sense a sequal!


Goose


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> nope, no cellphones, but it was the heyday of the CB radio :wink: my handle was The Pill Pusher (which was sometimes misinterpreted)


Too easy.

SM


----------

